

Ask HN: I'm working on my first iOS app. How do I handle UI/UX design? - allsystemsgo

Should I hire a mobile designer? What would that cost? How important is investing in good design? How long would a typical design process take for a straight forward task application?
======
jacksondeane
It depends on how polished you are looking to get and how much experience you
have with Photoshop/Illustrator and general front-end development.

If you are simply looking to get some iOS experience, you should be able to
hack together the UX/UI yourself. If you are trying to launch a business,
design will be imperative for success. Show me 1 poorly designed, truly
successful App in the App Store.

Like everyone says now-a-days... I'd suggest focusing on the MVP concept and
build just the core features, with excellent design and UX.

For inspiration: <http://pinterest.com/timoa> <http://www.mobile-patterns.com>
<http://pttrns.com> <http://www.lovelyui.com> <http://iphone.meer.li>
[http://www.awwwards.com/inspirational-and-useful-
resources-f...](http://www.awwwards.com/inspirational-and-useful-resources-
for-app-designers.html) <http://uxarchive.com>

------
Piskvorrr
First of all, start reading here:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/userex...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/userexperience/conceptual/mobilehig/Introduction/Introduction.html)

(It's important to have at least a basic understanding of the platform's UX
guidelines, even if you leave the detailed work for someone else.)

